# Bang&Olufsen Beolab Setup w/ Pioneer Elite SC-25



## gcylam (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi everyone! I really need your help and expertise on the setup of my Beolab 8000 and 6000, to my Pioneer Elite SC-25 av receiver. (as well as my Yamaha sub) 

I am a total newbie to all this audio setup, (the speakers were passed onto me) and I know none of what I'm doing is close to being an audiophile. Please help explain how to do all this to me!  thanks soooooo much.

Hope to hear from you pros soon!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack.

Do the B&O speakers have normal two wire speaker connections?
This post may help you with your questions.


----------



## gcylam (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for your response and link! 
No, the B&O speakers don't have regular speaker wire connections. It uses either the European 7pin din or a single phono (RCA) jack.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, The rca connector is most likely just a simple positive and negative input. The pin on the rca will be the positive and the sleeve will be negative. Simply by either building your own rca cable out of speaker wire or just cutting the end off of a longer rca cable you should be able to use them.


----------



## gcylam (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I have connected my speakers to the receiver with an RCA line, to the "pre-out". I don't know if its the settings or what, but i'm not getting anything. It even said on my TV that there is an "incompatible audio signal", and my speakers aren't automatically turning on either. (it should once it detects a signal)

B&Os are active loudspeakers, so i think its not as simple as you said? Not sure...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are your sure that the B&Os are active? do they have a power source?


----------



## gcylam (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah both speakers have their individual power sources, they are 140W each. 
According to what I have read, yes they are active loudspeakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, what you are doing should be working.
So lets go and look at how you have the rest of the system hooked up.

Do you have HDMI going from the BluRay to the receiver and then from the receiver to the display? Are you sending the audio Bitstream in the BluRay players menu?


----------

